# Laparoscopic repair of enterotomy



## hmanning (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so patient had a small bowel obstruction, MD laparoscopically performed enterolysis and while doing so nicked the bowel and had to laparoscopically repair the enterotomy. 44180 for the lysis but MD wants to have a code added for the repair, only an unlisted laparoscopic code is found and I have issues with the two being bundled. Modifier? Code? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Patricia Donegan (Jan 9, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do not think you can code / bill for repairing an injury
that you actually caused during the lysis.  I think the repair is bundled into the lysis of adhesions....


----------



## Sparky79 (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree, if you cause it you must fix it.


----------

